
Try how ambient atmosphere influences productivity - dizzers
https://www.producthunt.com/r/9a491e2bf273b5/57508/?ambi
======
rlongstaff
This has been done so many times already. One example is Coffitivity:

[https://coffitivity.com/](https://coffitivity.com/)

------
dizzers
Huge choice of sounds.

------
verbiler
Rainyscope is my choise.

